# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Spectra® Bling In Fluorescent Colors



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Add a bright, bold glittery shimmer to any garment with Spectra® Bling cutter material now offered in six fluorescent colors by Imprintables Warehouse. Whether used against a black, white, or complementary bright garment, this highly durable vinyl offers a wow factor. These new colors include yellow, purple, pink, orange, green, and blue. It's ideal for dance, cheer, collegiate, sports, and leisure applications.

Bling can be used with any standard vinyl cutter, and it comes on a 20-inch wide roll with variety of lengths including 5-yard, 10-yard, 25-yard, and 50-yard rolls. Recommended fabrics include 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and poly/cotton blends. 

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

